# BoAt BlInD! (It's Done, few pics)



## shootnmiss09 (Sep 15, 2006)

Hey GUys-

THis will be our second year of duck hunting, and this years major project will we a blind for our boat. I have foudn two ideas that I like, but will need to rig them up a little different then the pics shown, for tehy fit a v-hull.

First Pic- Is our 1973 Montgomery Ward 12ft Duck Boat

Second & THird Pic-Boat blidn taht I found on DHC, I like it but I don't like the support bar on teh top, casue it doesn't seem sturdy enough.

Fourth Pic- Boat blind that I also found on DHC. I liek this one better, but need help on how to make it fit a v-hull. I liek the supports in this one alot better, would there be away to use these supports on teh first blind?

http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l189/ ... yboat3.jpg\
http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l189/ ... blind1.jpg
http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l189/ ... blind2.jpg
http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l189/ ... Blind3.jpg

I couldnt get pics to work, so jsut click on the link!
Shootnmiss09


----------



## shootnmiss09 (Sep 15, 2006)

C'mon guys I need your help, You have helped me alotta times b/4 and I can trust u guys!


----------



## Aythya (Oct 23, 2004)

It doesn't look like it would be too difficult to make the 4th blind work on a v-hull. The basic design is fairly similar but #4 does look more sturdy.

Why not just make #4 as shown in the photo to fit the v-hull. Both use a straight cross bar and you could simply shorten up the struts a bit.

Thanks for posting the pictures. I think I will make #4 for my jon boat.


----------



## Aythya (Oct 23, 2004)

Can you post the pictures again. For some reason 2,3,4 won't open/ I get a "page not found" message.


----------



## shootnmiss09 (Sep 15, 2006)

Sorry Aythya-

The ones that dotn show up, I deleted off of my computer cause I didnt think I would need them nemore.

-Shootnmiss09


----------



## shootnmiss09 (Sep 15, 2006)

Hey-

We just finished making our blind for out 1973 Montgomery Ward 12 Ft. V-Hull. I bought the boat last year from my neighbor for a great price. But we have put quite a bit of money into it, but I think that it has turned our great!! Last year we painted it Olive Green and put my homemade stencils on there, and it turned out pretty good. But after last year we decided to put a blind on it, and hopefully it will help us out a lot

I spent a few weeks in the winter, making plans for the blind, we used the basic plans when building the blind but had to make a few alterations. We used 3/4" conduit, and it seems like it will hold up pretty good. We did bend it wrong, so instead of a curve we got a kink but it will be fine for this. For the brackets we just bend some flat piece of metal and drilled holes through it. It collapses vertically, so when its stored it doesn't hang over edge much. (will post them pics later). On the front where the brackets are mounted to, it is just an old road sign and it worked good. We used nylon straps to secure it good, and then rang string horizontally to help hold the grass out. We also put 2 new handles on the back to make it easier when we carry it. Then we took the foam out of the middles seat to have a little storage, We had to put a road sign in there cause it had no bottom, and then just a few hinges.

We have to put the burlap on, and then purchase the grass, but we will wait a few months. Also we are going to by a trolling motor to use, instead of rowing like last year. 
First Pic- What it looked like at first
Second Pic- What it looked like last year
Third Pic- What it looks like now
Fourth Pic- Front Sign, with our nicknames!!
Fifth Pic- Storage under seat

http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l189/ ... yboat1.jpg
http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l189/ ... yboat3.jpg
http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l189/ ... 100112.jpg
http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l189/ ... 070111.jpg
http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l189/ ... 100116.jpg

Thank you to Travis for helping paint the boat and blind! Thank you to Dad for helping me when I couldn't figure something out. And lastly thank you to Jake (IdahoFowlWeather) for the designs on the blind! What do you think of it?
-Shootnmiss09


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Good Luck hunting in it next year :beer:


----------



## shootnmiss09 (Sep 15, 2006)

Thanks, thats the only bad part is taht we gotta wait a few months before we can even use it!!

Good Luck to you too
-Shootnmiss09


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

wont be needing it but thanks anyways


----------



## shootnmiss09 (Sep 15, 2006)

haha....well u can give me all the good lucks you want, cause i don need them!!!

-Shootnmiss09


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

You misunderstood me, I wont be hunting this fall or the next


----------



## shootnmiss09 (Sep 15, 2006)

hah....i definitley mis understood you!!


----------

